# Paragon 2 Decoder Questions



## jmsarticulate (Feb 19, 2017)

First off, not a beginner. I have done more than a few decoder installs. I have a Diditrax system, along with a PR3, PTB100, and a Loc sound programmer. I have programmed 1 Loc Sound Decoder with great success. I purchased the Loc Sound Programmer because I believe ESU is top of the Line, but Found out they do not Have a lot of North American Steam Files. I love all Steam, but prefer Big Steam with Smoke. I model Eastern US Pre 1960. I do have a lot of Diesels also. 90% of my + 50 Engines have Sound of all kind. I have had 1 bad MTH Decoder and 2 bad Parogon 2 decoders. All three were purchased that way. I like to stick with originality. MTH eng. MTH Decoder. BLI eng. Paragon or QSI Decoder, Etc. I purchase a lot from EBay, Trainworld, Etc. So my question is, I have an older BLI SW7switcher, paragon 2. Can I take that Decoder and put it in an BLI Santa Fe 4-8-4, and reprogram the Sound? I know it will fit, same pin config. I think I can program CV’s for Smoke? Also is there anywhere I can purchase New or used Paragon 2 Decoders beside EBay?


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

I pondered the same issue, going from a BLI Paragon 2 to Paragon 3. I have not run across any internet postings on this subject. Following for future postings.

Fred


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

Just looked at the BLI site and found this.

http://www.broadway-limited.com/paragon3rollingthunderupgradekitforHO-1.aspx


I model in N scale, this won't work.

Fred


----------



## jmsarticulate (Feb 19, 2017)

Fred

Thanks. Maybe they will release for N soon.

It is an option I will Ponder.
It sucks though, I paid $50 for Engine. $99 for Decoder Ouch!


----------



## jmsarticulate (Feb 19, 2017)

Still wondering about programming a different file on p2, or p3 for that matter. My be I should ask Model Railroader.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

jmsarticulate said:


> Fred
> 
> Thanks. Maybe they will release for N soon.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I found this on the Q/A section.

Q: Will BLI ever offer an upgrade for N scale Paragon2?

A: No. Due to the difficulty of performing this upgrade, we have no plans to offer N scale upgrades.


----------

